# 2008 WMAA Camp review



## James Miller (Jul 13, 2008)

On June 6, 2008, the World Modern Arnis Headquarters (Horizon Martial Arts) was host to the *7th Annual WMAA Training Camp*.  Participants were treated to the brand new 5000 sq ft state of the art facility. Some of the amenities include:



2 matted training areas totaling over 2400+ sq      ft.  
G 4000 Focus Master.
Professional Boxing and Kickboxing equipment.
Impressive pro shop offering a variety of      merchandise, including training equipment, clothing and many other items.
Spacious lobby with a big screen TV providing a      welcome rest area or a place to check email complete with wireless      internet. 
 
This years camp featured *Grandmasters Tim Hartman* and *Rick Manglinong* with special guests *Grand Tuhon Nene Tortal* (Dekiti Tirsia Siradas) and *Sensei Gerri DiSanto* (MMA/BJJ) and was a high energy training opportunity to over 30 participants from all over the continent.

Day one opened with GM Manglinong teaching a Kombatan session to get the weekend going.  He reviewed material from previous camps, then integrated new material into the training.  Next up was the founder of Dekiti Tirsia Siradas, GM Nene Tortal, who went through the basics of his family system. Everyone was delighted to see GM Tortal use Datu Hartman as his crash test dummy. As much as the Datu enjoyed helping Grand Tuhon Tortal, he made sure that others experienced the same honor.

By this time everyone had worked up quite an appetite, and a dinner break followed at the Chinese buffet. 

After dinner, Sensei Gerry Di Santo covered MMA & BJJ Concepts which also served as an introduction to the new WMAA Grappling program. Sensei Gerry went over concepts on transitioning from stand up into takedowns, ground controls and submissions.

Datu Hartman closed out the training portion of the day with some old school drills for training the traditional striking patterns that Professor Presas taught in the 80s.

After the training sessions, there was a meeting for all of the camp goers who were planning on participating in the WMAAs 2009 Tour of the Philippines.  Many aspects of this trip were discussed and will be posted on the net as soon as all arrangements have been finalized.

Day 2 opened early for Black Belt testing, with several candidates testing for both Modern Arnis and Kombatan ranking. Training began with GM Tortal continuing his in-depth instruction of the Dekiti Tirsia system. Closing out the morning sessions was GM Manglinong who moved the group into more advanced Kombatan techniques. The group then broke up for lunch with most heading to a local restaurant. The afternoon sessions were opened by GM Tortal who completed his introduction to the Dekiti Tirsia system. GM Manglinong was up next with more Kombatan, with Saturdays training closed out by Datu Hartman with the WMAA EDT program and Mano-Mano techniques. After a short break, it was time for the banquet, which was a great success thanks to Janices excellent work as always. At the banquet, GM Tortal was presented with a birthday cake in honor of his 71st birthday.

The results of the mornings belt testing was announced with 7 testers earning rank promotions in Modern Arnis and/or Kombatan.
This year's Camp Promotions were:


Edward Mengel - 4th Modern Arnis, 2nd Kombatan
Michael Milazzo - 2nd Kombatan
Michael McDonough - 1st Kombatan
Fern Monti - 1st Kombatan
Dennis Jenner - 1st Kombatan
Craig Balcer - 1st Modern Arnis, 1st Kombatan
Thomas Sam Wolf - 1st Modern Arnis, 1st Kombatan
Scott Caffrey - 3rd Modern Arnis, 1st Kombatan
Marion Kellogg received her Dayang diploma from last years instructor camp.
 
In addition to these rank promotions, the following people were also named Chief Instructors for their respective states:


PG Sal Todaro  Pennsylvania
Ed Mengel  Maryland and Metro DC
Sam Wolf  Ohio
 
It was also announced that while Datu Hartman was in the Philippines, he was designated Chief Instructor for New   York by GGM Ernesto Presas.

Congratulations to all of the promotees! 

As usual Datu Hartman used the dinner as an opportunity to discuss future plans and goals for the WMAA.  This year he announced the addition of a sports division to the organization.  This will feature anyos (forms), open hand as well as stick fighting events.  Four tournaments were announced for the 08 season as follows:



June 14, 2008          The Pak Classic                               Mt Gilead, OH
July 12, 2008                        Queen City Laban Laro                  Buffalo, NY
August 10, 2008       Can-Am Border Battle                     St. Catharines, ON Canada
October 4, 2008        Queen City Karate Classic             Buffalo, NY
 
After more socializing, the majority of the group retired to watch the new FMA Arnis-Kali-Eskrima movie produced by and starring Great GM Ernesto Presas. Both Datu Hartman and GM Manglinong had cameo appearances in the movie.

Day 3 was a short day, as both GM Manglinong and GM Tortal had to be at the airport early for their flights. Datu Hartman opened up the day with a school owners seminar - The Value of and Selling Memberships. Training then was opened by GM Manglinong who finished off the Kombatan segment of the camp, followed by Datu Hartman with Advanced Tapi-Tapi. This years camp then closed out with honors given to the late GM Presas.

Providing photographic services this year again was photographer and WMAA web designer Bob Hubbard.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds like it was an information filled camp. Looks like some quality instruction was given to all that made it there


----------



## TheShadow (Jul 13, 2008)

Ra, Ra Sis Boom Ba!

What is it like 3 threads you posted this too?

Cessez  d'embrasser l'âne !

Sheesh!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry I missed it!


----------



## MJS (Jul 14, 2008)

TheShadow said:


> Ra, Ra Sis Boom Ba!
> 
> What is it like 3 threads you posted this too?
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps you should check a few links out. Here, specifically this part:

*"Cross-Posting Policy
*Cross posting is allowed in a limited manner. The same or similar message my be posted in no more than 3 forums. If you feel that your post needs to reach the entire forum community, please contact an administrator and we will add a forum wide announcement, at our discretion, for you. Excessive cross posts will be removed."

As well as the forum rules.  I suggest that you read them, as your post here can fall into the rude post category.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------

